# It's Friday the 13th: EPC -> Alternator -> Airbags -> Radio -> Spinning Clock -> Windows -> Won't Start



## vwjtw (Dec 14, 2013)

2012 VW CC...

I nearly made it thru the 13th with no problem... until a few hours ago.

I was driving in normal conditions at a moderate speed. I suddenly felt the car not accelerate and become jerky/shaky quickly reducing speed.

Around this time, the EPC light came on, followed by the Alternator light. I pulled over immediately.

Then the panel flashed "Service Engine Now". Next, it said "Error: Airbags". Then things got freaky as the interior lights kept dimming up and down and the clock in the console literally starting spinning. The radio stopped working. The windows rolled down 1/4 of the way (on their own!) and I can't get them back up. Then the hazard lights starting flashing at a fast, then slow, then fast pace as the front lights were turning on and off.

And now the car won't start, it just makes clicking noises when trying to start it. I had it towed to the dealership.

Did my car get possessed today?


----------



## DOTTAT (Apr 16, 2001)

Did you check the battery? Might be a shorted battery

Sent from my HTC6600LVW using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

vwjtw said:


> 2012 VW CC...
> 
> I nearly made it thru the 13th with no problem... until a few hours ago.
> 
> ...


Sounds perfectly normal to me, for a Friday, the 13th. Have an exorcism performed on your CC.

However, if your clock is spinning backwards, let it go. you will continue getting younger. But, if it is spinning forward, watch for wrinkles, gray hair and call your favorite Clergyman immediately.

Sometimes I think my clock is spinning forward much too fast. And to make matters worse, my battery can no longer be fully charged.:laugh:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

vwjtw said:


> 2012 VW CC...
> 
> I nearly made it thru the 13th with no problem... until a few hours ago.
> 
> ...


Looks like low battery symptoms. Only weird thing is that is started while you were driving  . You usually notice this when you try to start the car.

It is well known that OEM batteries fail early. I think oem batteries have 2 year warranty (somebody correct me if i'm wrong). If your car is less then 2 years old have it relaced by dealer under warranty. If not get yourself a reliable AFTERMARKET battery. Trust me they will last longer and they are almost half price cheaper then OEM


----------



## vwjtw (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks so much for the replies (and laugh, DavidPaul).

So, I agree on the surface, a lot if it sounds battery related. But if I'm driving and all of this happens, what would explain that? I was driving about 50mph and it started to "stall out" and then the possession ensued when I pulled over. 

Thanks!


----------



## vwjtw (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks so much for the replies (and laugh, DavidPaul).

So, I agree on the surface, a lot if it sounds battery related. But if I'm driving and all of this happens, what would explain that? I was driving about 50mph and it started to "stall out" and then the possession ensued when I pulled over. 

Thanks!


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

vwjtw said:


> Thanks so much for the replies (and laugh, DavidPaul).
> 
> So, I agree on the surface, a lot if it sounds battery related. But if I'm driving and all of this happens, what would explain that? I was driving about 50mph and it started to "stall out" and then the possession ensued when I pulled over.
> 
> Thanks!


If you were driving, then the alternator should be providing all the power for the car, and keeping the battery charged. Sounds like an issue in the charging circuit. Alternator or voltage regulator.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Sounds like a loose battery +12V feed or ground wire.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

My vote is for dead battery (or shoddy connection to ground) + bad alternator.

The alternator probably went bad first. You drove on it for a while with it like that, until the battery eventually drained itself dry. Now its dead.

Check the voltage on the alternator using an ammeter and see if its pulling any amps (youd have to jump the car and keep it connected to try this first). If it show no draw or very little draw.... Then replace the alternator followed by a new battery or try taking recharging the battery once fixed.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## vwjtw (Dec 14, 2013)

I just spoke to someone at a repair shop. While he agrees it could be the alternator, he said that they've often found in VW's problems with the "Freewheel Pulley" and that may be the cause of it. He's of the mindset that 60k on a 2012 (yes, I drive a ton, hence it being out of warranty) is a little early for it to go.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

There is no "freewheel pulley" mechanism on the CC alternator.......?????....are you sure the mechanic knows which end of a screwdriver to hold??


----------



## vwjtw (Dec 14, 2013)

CC'ed said:


> There is no "freewheel pulley" mechanism on the CC alternator.......?????....are you sure the mechanic knows which end of a screwdriver to hold??


Um. I'm really glad you said that. I was about to get it towed to his shop. Thanks for saving that mistake!!


----------



## vwjtw (Dec 14, 2013)

Ok. I was about to tow it away from the dealer, since they had it for a while without looking at it. 

But, I just received a call...

According to them:
1- The battery needs replaced (being that it's a 2012, I'm curious if there's any type of warranty)
2- Says the coil needs to be replaced in Cylinder 2 for its misfires (does that have anything to do with a battery?)
3- Needs to clean spark plugs

Charging $500 for it. I'm not so sure about #2 & #3.

I'm still clueless how a bad battery could make the car stop functioning while driving it.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

*It's Friday the 13th: EPC -> Alternator -> Airbags -> Radio -> Spinning Clock...*

Coils would make the car to stop working w/ EPC and check engine light-Limp mode. The soon to be dead battery would cause the windows to act up. I had similar problems with the battery but lucky it was in my driveway and it's also a 2012. 

125 for a new battery (10.00 to return the old battery) and 100 for new coils and plugs. Easy to do it yourself. Save yourself 300.00


----------



## vwjtw (Dec 14, 2013)

Rlinetexas said:


> Coils would make the car to stop working w/ EPC and check engine light-Limp mode. The soon to be dead battery would cause the windows to act up. I had similar problems with the battery but lucky it was in my driveway and it's also a 2012.
> 
> 125 for a new battery (10.00 to return the old battery) and 100 for new coils and plugs. Easy to do it yourself. Save yourself 300.00


So, I asked them to put the battery in and I'd deal with the coils and plugs at a later time. But it sounds like if it's the coil that put my car in limp mode, I probably won't be able to drive it off from the dealership service dept.

Is it hard to put the coil in? I'm googling it right now...


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

vwjtw said:


> So, I asked them to put the battery in and I'd deal with the coils and plugs at a later time. But it sounds like if it's the coil that put my car in limp mode, I probably won't be able to drive it off from the dealership service dept.
> 
> Is it hard to put the coil in? I'm googling it right now...


Very easy here is nice DIY if you need help with it.

http://myfastgti.com/volkswagen/threads/7396-DIY-Spark-Plug-Replacement-2.0T-Engine

I both new BOSCH battery from pepboys today. Cost me $94 after coupon. (go to retailmenot to get coupon)
Spark plugs and coild will run you around $120


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

vwjtw said:


> So, I asked them to put the battery in and I'd deal with the coils and plugs at a later time. But it sounds like if it's the coil that put my car in limp mode, I probably won't be able to drive it off from the dealership service dept.
> 
> Is it hard to put the coil in? I'm googling it right now...


Very easy here is nice DIY if you need help with it.

http://myfastgti.com/volkswagen/threads/7396-DIY-Spark-Plug-Replacement-2.0T-Engine

I both new BOSCH battery from pepboys today. Cost me $94 after coupon. (go to retailmenot to get coupon)
Spark plugs and coild will run you around $120 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Engine/Ignition/


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

Hope you got it working. I ordered my plugs from a VW dealer on ebay. Was the OEM factory plugs at 1/2 the cost of my local dealer so u can definitely do this all yourself, it's SUPER EASY!


----------

